# Other pregnancies /babies from same donor



## Colly (Mar 4, 2004)

We know that our son will not have a full biological sibling (no sperm left from that donor) and it is not likely that he will have a sibling with a different donor - we have a couple of frosties from earlier treatments but if they do not work we do not think we will try again. We plan to tell him that he was donor conceived and at some point he will probably ask if other children came from the same donor.  I was wondering if anyone knew or had asked their clinic for this information (not details of them,just if there were any). Is it generally given out?

love Collyx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Colly,

I'm not sure about this but I do know that the DC Network have a sibling link forum on their website for people to contact others born from the same donor (haven't phrased that well sorry!).  So if James does want to find out about siblings, it might be possible to do it this way?  OliviaM who posts on here sometimes should be able to give you more info about this if you're interested?

hope that helps,
pippi xxxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Colly

At the moment, your son has no right to information about any genetic siblings.  But (and this is a big but) one of the changes which is in the proposed re-write of the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act is that donor-conceived children will be able to make contact with genetic siblings.  

If it goes through parliament without getting amended, your son will at age 18 be able to write to the HFEA (or its successor body) to say he wants to make contact with any genetic siblings.  If any of them are over 18 and have written in similarly, they will be put in touch with each other.

The way the draft law is worded at the moment, it will apply retrospectively, which means all donor conceived children will be able to apply, even those with pre-ID release donors.

I'll keep you posted as it's going through parliament.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Colly
I endorse what Natalie has to say but in the meantime you are entitled to know the number, gender and year of birth of any other children conceived from the same donor.  Also if that donor has re-registered as 'willing to be known' assuming that you conceived before the ending of donor anonymity.
Pippi is also right, we have a SibLink area in our Members Only Forum where people can post requests to make links between siblings.  You will need your donor number but this is information you are also entitled to now.  
If your clinic is reluctant to part with any of this info, contact Emer O'Toole at the HFEA (0207 291 8200 www.hfea.gov.uk) and she will be able to help.
Hope this is helpful.
Best wishes
Olivia


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually you don't have a right to that information at the moment.  In practice the HFEA seem to be willing to disclose more and more but they don't have to under the law - so talk to them nicely!

Olivia - do you know if the HFEA give non-identifying information to parents about other children conceived by different families from the same donor?  I didn't know they were willing to do that.  Interesting.

Natalie


----------



## Colly (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi,
Thank you Natalie, Olivia and Pippi for your replies. Our son is only 11 weeks so was conceived using sperm from a willing to be known donor  (imported by clinic from the US). I'm thinking ahead for the future.  He may not be interested but it would be good if we could find out information if he is. 
Collyx


----------

